# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  iis redirection vers une autre page [FAQ]

## wodel

Salut, j'utilise iis sous windows 2000, je veut rederiger ceux qui se connect sur mon site vers une autre page, ie : dans le cas normale on fait www.domain.tld et on a la page d'accueil du site, mais mes pages ne se trouvent pas dans wwwroot, mais dans un autre repertoire, j ia cre un repertoire virtuel et j l ai attach avec ce repertoire, mais il faut que je tape www.domain.tld/rep-virtuel/, ce que je veut, c mettre une page web dans wwwroot qui me redrige directement vers cette adresse j 'ai essay avec meta content, mais il semble que le navigateur commence a tourner en rond, voici le code de cette page: index.html

<html>
<head>
<title><Essay de redirection></title>
</head>
<meta http-equiv="REFRESH" content="0; http://www.domain.tld/mail/">
<body>

</body>
</html>

le navigateur la rafraichie continuelement....................
 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   comment faire alors

----------


## Nip

proprit->tu coches "d'une redirection vers une url" tu rentres "/rep-virtuel" et tu coches "un repertoire en dessous de celui ci".

Ca redirigera ta page vers celle souhaite

EDIT: dans l'onglet documents, il faut que tu indiques la bonne page que tu veux comme document par defaut.

----------

